# What period of Egyptian history is Moses from?



## gordon 2 (Jun 1, 2011)

Which part of Egyptian history is Moses said to have come from? Was it what is called the First Intermediate Period, say 2000 BC or so?

I am trying to research what sort of spiritual environment Moses came from. For example if my understanding is correct  in the  Egyptian First Intermediate Period belief in a paradisical afterlife was not only available to the Kings--but also available, following judgement, to the common people.

For example:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/First_Intermediate_Period

And this:  Quote: Wiki on Egyptian Afterlife : During the late Old Kingdom and the First Intermediate Period, the Egyptians gradually came to believe that possession of a ba and the possibility of a paradisiacal afterlife extended to everyone.[32][37] In the fully developed afterlife beliefs of the New Kingdom, the soul had to avoid a variety of supernatural dangers in the Duat, before undergoing a final judgment known as the "Weighing of the Heart". In this judgment, the gods compared the actions of the deceased while alive (symbolized by the heart) to maat, to determine whether he or she had behaved in accordance with maat. If the deceased was judged worthy, his or her ka and ba were united into an akh.[38] Several beliefs coexisted about the akh's destination. Often the dead were said to dwell in the realm of Osiris, a lush and pleasant land in the underworld.[39] The solar vision of the afterlife, in which the deceased soul traveled with Ra on his daily journey, was still primarily associated with royalty, but could extend to other people as well. Over the course of the Middle and New Kingdoms, the notion that the akh could also travel in the world of the living, and to some degree magically affect events there, became increasingly prevalent. (End quote).

With the above in mind, which period or periods was Moses from? Anyone, Someone?


----------



## TTom (Jun 1, 2011)

Ramses II is a very popular candidate for the Pharaoh during Exodus.
But there is much theory about half a dozen different Pharaohs being the one Moses argued with.

I would suggest you google Pharaoh of Exodus to figure out the top 3 candidates and work from there.


----------



## gordon 2 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTom said:


> Ramses II is a very popular candidate for the Pharaoh during Exodus.
> But there is much theory about half a dozen different Pharaohs being the one Moses argued with.
> 
> I would suggest you google Pharaoh of Exodus to figure out the top 3 candidates and work from there.



Thanks.


----------

